# Hua Hin - property rental and expats



## joyoflife (Sep 29, 2012)

good day to everyone,
I wish to get more info about Hua Hin - How much a month for renting a small house not too far from the sea? Any expat living in that city since a few years ? I am awaiting your reply - thanks in advance and have a nice day - Here, in Montreal, the cold is coming soon ! Joyoflife


----------



## caveatemptor (Oct 15, 2012)

joyoflife said:


> good day to everyone,
> I wish to get more info about Hua Hin - How much a month for renting a small house not too far from the sea? Any expat living in that city since a few years ? I am awaiting your reply - thanks in advance and have a nice day - Here, in Montreal, the cold is coming soon ! Joyoflife


I`m not sure of the rules regarding publicizing other forums but if you google hua hin forums you will come across a site dedicated to Hua Hin where you will find lots of info on renting. I have a holiday house about 10 minutes from the centre. Be warned though the sea around HH is not very clean so most people prefer to swim in their pool.


----------

